# rat wanted



## cait

I am interested in purchasing my first pet rats. I read on many other forums and websites to not buy rats from pet stores as they are not treated well. I was wondering if there are any rat breeders currently residing in *Toronto, Ontario*?

I have been looking everywhere online and i cannot seem to find anyone! 
help please!


----------



## nertnie

I'm in Toronto, and I've only heard of one in Mississauga. I haven't personally dealt with them. Mine have been rescues from one pet store and one from Craigslist.

This was found on the Pet Rats Canada website. It was first filled out in 2002 and then updated in 2003, so I'm not sure if they're still in business, but it won't hurt for you to ask. 

http://www.petratscanada.com/

Zen Rattery

Contact: Charlotte
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.geocities.com/squeekweek/
Location: Mississauga, Ontario

I place my rats privately as pets


Describe the types of rats that you breed or intend to breed.

Rats with temperament equivalent to "Ragdoll" cats. In-house lines are currently able to produce Fawn, Siamese, beige, black, agouti / in rex Dumbo, satin coats / in self and berk patterns.

Do you keep records? That is, do you have knowledge of the health, temperament, and colour of past rats in your breeding lines?

6-8 generation pedigrees are currently in use

What type of bedding do you use?

Cloth.

What type of diet do you feed your rats?

Half Mazuri Rodent Pellets / Nutro kibble, and half Whole Foods, including salad. Sugars are restricted.

Do you also rescue rats?

No.

Describe the steps you take to quarantine new rats.

In the past, newbies of uncertain sources were quarrantined 3 weeks in separate facility, plus 3 weeks in room of house with blocked air vents, HEPA filter set behind the cage, and separate handler. Since last fall, it has been strictly 8 weeks.

How many rats do you currently own?

12

Describe your cages.

2-3 foot double deckers, with rooms, balconies, terraces, cubbies, hanging baskets, hammocks, tubes, toys...

How many litters do you have or expect to have per year?

2-3

Do you wait until you have waiting lists to breed your rats?

Yes

Do you insist that people adopting rats from you must sign an adoption contract?

Yes

Describe your goals with respect to breeding rats.

The founder of my lines was a fawn female of "Ragdoll" temperament... a rat so easygoing she would eat laying on her back in your lap. A few of her descendants have become what I call my "Play-Doh Rats."

Is it your intention to make a net profit from breeding rats?

No

How long have you cared for rats?

Since first rats 11 years ago.

How long have you been breeding rats?

1 year seriously

Do you ship your rats? If so, how?

possibly

At what age to you adopt out babies to people?

5-6 weeks

Describe your breeding techniques (inbreeding, linebreeding, outcrossing, etc.).

Varies, but my breeding-authorized rats are mainly complete outcross.

Are you a member of a rat club such as the RMCA RMFE or rat fan club?

Applying

Do you keep in touch with people who have adopted your rats in order to keep track of trends in health and temperament?

I visit my former rats regularly. I often keep in touch via e-mail with owners who have moved away.

At what age do you breed female rats for the first time?

Varies. Preferably 5 months.

How many times will you breed a female over her lifetime?

Twice

Describe how you socialize babies.

I can't keep my hands off their dear fuzzy ratty bodies. My family and friends are more than willing to "help."

Describe where you got the rats that you are breeding. 

Other breeders, local and international.

Are there any additional comments that you would like people to know when considering adopting from your rattery?

Because I'm never in a rush, I have high standards of temperament and health for breeder rats, and very rigid quarantine practices. Visitors are welcome to come by after work, as long as there is a good 7-8 hour period after contacting their own rats. I'm very careful in choosing homes, especially for females, because I don't see the justification in my pets' progeny being dumped en-masse at pet stores to meet uncertain fates. The adoption agreement now allows me to reclaim a rat legally, though I did so with several of my babies even before. Animals are treated like members of the family here, and I'd like to think they're valued the same elsewhere. You'll love these rats. All of my adoptors are willing to vouch for the sweetness of Zen babies.

Date form was first completed: October 2002
Date form was partially updated: February 2003 

EDIT: I tried the rattery's website, but its no longer in use - it may be because they have a new one or because they're no longer operating.. you'll have to email to check. I'll keep my eyes open for any others... or maybe someone else knows of some?


----------



## nertnie

I also found this listing:

_*Check out the Ratster for reputable, ethical breeders in your area.

http://www.ratster.com/

I checked for you and found the following:

Lil Ratscals Rattery (LR)

Ottawa, Ontario

[email protected]

http://www.lilratscal.com/ 

Rattus Quebecus (RQ)

Quebec and Montreal

Anick ou (or) [email protected] 

http://www.rattusquebecus.com/

Raterie Rastaz (RSTZ)

Joliette, Qu茅bec

[email protected] 

http://membres.lycos.fr/raterierastaz/...

Ratbracadabra Ratterie

Montreal

Klaudine [email protected] 

http://www.sphereinternet.com/ratbracada...

Raterie Les Rat'oureux (LRT)

Joliette, Qu茅bec

[email protected]

http://raterieratoureux.forumactif.com/... 

Runabout Ratties Rattery (RAR)

Barrie, Ontario

[email protected] 

http://www.geocities.com/shellsrats/home... 

Silver Falls Rattery (SFRC)

Thunder Bay, Ontario

Lee-Ann [email protected]

http://www.silverfallsrattery.com/sfrcho... 

Wisdom Cliffs Rattery (WC)

Midhurst, Ontario

[email protected] 

Zen Rattery (ZR)

Toronto, Ontario

Charlotte [email protected], [email protected]

http://www.geocities.com/squeekweek/guid... 

Keep in mind that not every breeder has a website, but anyone of the breeders here can help you find your rats because we all know of each other.*_


----------



## lilspaz68

All of these Ontario ratteries are defunct now. Lil Ratscals' has stopped breeding due to health issues last year?, Roundabout stopped about 5 or 6 years ago, etc. Zen was ummm...4 years ago or more?

There are NO good breeders in Toronto. There are no good breeders in Ontario. There are a lot of people calling themselves breeders but they are really using pet store stock (unknown genetics) and are really back yard breeders *shudder*

There are lots of homeless, needy rats in Toronto and the GTA, there's several reputable rescues who can help you find a match to your own rats at home, etc.

Lots of advice as well for Toronto members... www.jorats.com

In your research you did realize that you need to have a minimum of 2 rats right? I am hoping your "rat wanted" is just a typo.

As for the types of rats you can get in rescue? Oops litter hand-raised babies (best bet for new owners), young adults, bonded pairs, lovely older rats, etc.

I am actually having 3 baby girls being picked up by a friend in Hamilton today, These babies will be used as feeders for the girl's snake if I don't. They are supposedly siamese, 2 are 9-10 weeks old, and 1 is supposedly 4-5 weeks old.


----------



## nertnie

Thank you, Lilspaz! I wasn't sure - this was the only info I could find. I'm happy you were able to update! Good for me to know too, since I'm also in Toronto.


----------



## lilspaz68

nertnie said:


> Thank you, Lilspaz! I wasn't sure - this was the only info I could find. I'm happy you were able to update! Good for me to know too, since I'm also in Toronto.


Well hello fellow Torontonians ;D


----------



## nertnie

lilspaz68 said:


> nertnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Lilspaz! I wasn't sure - this was the only info I could find. I'm happy you were able to update! Good for me to know too, since I'm also in Toronto.
> 
> 
> 
> Well hello fellow Torontonians ;D
Click to expand...

 Hey from the North-western part of TO.


----------



## lilspaz68

High Park/Junction for me


----------



## nertnie

Good to know people in the area.. not exactly neighbours, but close enough. LOL If you ever need a rat-sitter....


----------



## RatEmporiumToronto

This is a super old post, but I am currently breeding in Toronto!


----------



## Emergent

Good old Zen Rattery --that's me! How I miss those fuzzy old faces... My breeders (or not) Bruno, Bumpus and Waldorf, Jules & Sadie, Zinnia, Begonia & Treacle, Prince & Pilgrim, Sassafras and Snowdrop, Conga and Oedipus, and Perenelle. I took a hiatus from rats to get married, emigrate, and develop a business. 
I started _"Emergent Rattery"_ in 2014, dedicated to tricks and training, and affiliate _"Ratopia/Hearts of Fluff"_ Rescue. Having eliminated the old issue of mammary tumors in rats (great-grandparents are over 3), my FIRST babies are available for (limited) public adoption by March of 2018 https://emergent-rattery.weebly.com/


----------

